# Hoyt Game Master 2 or Martin Saber Takedown?



## bonecollector56 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok here is a better question which of these 2 bows is better for the money?


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## robert carter (Jun 10, 2012)

Gamemaster.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 11, 2012)

robert carter said:


> Gamemaster.RC



x2.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 11, 2012)

The Hoyt


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know anything about the Martin, but I have a Hoyt Dorado. It's similiar to the Game Master and I really like it. I can let you shoot it if you would like. I'm just a little bit north of you in Calhoun.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 12, 2012)

ngabowhunter said:


> I don't know anything about the Martin, but I have a Hoyt Dorado. It's similiar to the Game Master and I really like it. I can let you shoot it if you would like. I'm just a little bit north of you in Calhoun.


I just might have to take you up on that offer one day.


----------



## markland (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a Gamemaster, 2 Dorado's and a Buffalo here at Muzzy if ya want to check them out.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 20, 2012)

I really love my Martin Takedown. As long as accessorized properly, and enough practice, you'll hit hard and straight every time. Practice makes perfect! I've worn out two string this year already, but I can pop a soda can from 60 yards.


----------

